# ******* ingenuity



## channelbass

In the beginning there was you, a roll of TP, and a brisk jog to the dunes. Well that method became socially,environmentally and morally unacceptable over the years. So what next...It sure is a long run from the beach to a tackle shop that will let you blow up their facilities, and the fly's and spiders at the bottomless hopper in the camp ground gave you the heebee's right?

So you got smart and started packing the 5 gallon bucket. alrighty then off to the races right? no! How do you flush a bucket? Oh yeah, your beach neighbor says just put sum sand and water in it....works pretty well but pouring toilet trout in the ocean or on the beach is wrong...right? Storing this foul mix in your vehicle isn't so pleasant either, so you used a trash bag. Ok, that work fairly well. 

But now after your morning movement you have a bad case of ring-around-the a$$ from the sharp rolled edge of the bucket. And that's not all, you also have a sore back from being cramped in the back of your truck and your thighs are on fire from holding your body up during clean-up right? 

Wow, this is not easy. After doing battle in this manner for a few seasons you found out that Bass Pro Shop actually sells a crapper seat for your bucket, what an epiphany. Armed with your new poopin stool snap-on piece you realize that you are still cramped up in that truck. What's the matter? Dang buckets too tall. 

Well there is a cure for that as well. Turns out the hardware store sells a sawed off version of your throne. With precious few inches gained you can now enjoy that morning delight. 

I have explored hardware, bait and tackle, craft and "we have it all" stores in ways that most folks never think of. Share your story of ingenuity and hopefully we can pick up new tricks and have a few grins along the way.
Tight Lines, Channelbass:beer:


----------



## 1obxnut

I've never ran the dunes, but have a minimum of three 5gal buckets (1 to be used for such occasion), and bought the seat from sportsmansguide (I believe it was called the Lugable Lu). Using the throne, I lined it with a trash bag and use some kitty litter to help absorb the wetness and "control" odor :--|

Then each bag gets dumped at the first available trash dumpster 

Later I bought a pop up privacy tent to double as a shower(if we showered) .

How's that for being socially and semi-environmentally sound..


----------



## dapster

*Here's one for ya, Channelbass:*

New member here! I've seen a few names I recognize as a member of either Red Drum Tackle or Fishing Militia Forum, so some of you may already know who I am. (But please don't hold my past against me!)

I'm also a Moderator at the "Outer Banks Connection" forum, in the "Local Issues and Politics" section. We discuss many NC access/fisheries related issues over there, so stop on by one day if you feel so inclined!

http://www.obxconnection.com/outer-banks-message-board/forumdisplay.php?f=3


Anyway, I'm not a fisherman, but rather a Surfer and SCUBA Diving Divemaster with a place in Frisco, NC. I'm sure I don't have to tell you all of the troubles we face down HI way, but that's exactly what got me interested in these on-line forums in the first place. You fishing-folk carry the banner for Beach Access, and I have found myself in good and like-minded company on all of the aforementioned forums. P&S looked like a good place to share info, so here I am! 


Most of what I post will likely be general fisheries info, beach/ORV access stuff, or general BS like this. If any of you find me posting in the wrong portion of the forum, please let me know!


**************************************************

All right, back to bidness:


A friend of mine went through all the same variations that Channelbass speaks of in his quest for the "Perfect Porto-Potty" as well. Here's last years version:





















The enclosure arond the site makes for a nice private changing room to boot!

The _real_ beauty of this contraption, (which you can't see in either of these pictures), in that it is attached to the trailer hitch receiver, and is self supporting! Small-ish holes drilled in the bottom allow liquid waste out into the sand, but a kitchen-sized trash bag is still required for the solids. 


Haven't found a way around that last one yet....


Any suggestions?

***************************************************


Look forward to meeting all of you that I can!


dap


----------



## channelbass

1obxnut said:


> I've never ran the dunes, but have a minimum of three 5gal buckets (1 to be used for such occasion), and bought the seat from sportsmansguide (I believe it was called the Lugable Lu). Using the throne, I lined it with a trash bag and use some kitty litter to help absorb the wetness and "control" odor :--|
> 
> Then each bag gets dumped at the first available trash dumpster
> 
> Later I bought a pop up privacy tent to double as a shower(if we showered) .
> 
> How's that for being socially and semi-environmentally sound..


I thought bout tryin cat litter this spring, if its good enough for my cats turds it should be good enough for mine


----------



## channelbass

If I see a yukon with a crapper where a boat trailer should be I'll say wussup...pretty cool


----------



## dapster

*You won't see it on Rt. 12 like that....*



channelbass said:


> If I see a yukon with a crapper where a boat trailer should be I'll say wussup...pretty cool



...it gets flushed out and stowed after use!

Pretty cool idea, but more than I'm willing to put into it. 


Dune's that way. Look out for the airplanes and cacti....


----------



## MDubious

this is one of the most informative posts ever...bible material? lol


----------



## Tracker16

channelbass said:


> If I see a yukon with a crapper where a boat trailer should be I'll say wussup...pretty cool


HAH that was great


----------



## outfishin28

Moderators,


Please post this thread to the Bible. 


Thanks, 


Brandon


----------



## channelbass

Don't see why, All about living out of your 4x4 on the beach right? Beach+homemade toilet+ 4x4....hmmmm


----------



## robschonk

Instead of going to all the trouble to pitch a tent, just wear a poncho.


----------



## drawinout

Any of you guys use these Truck-Bedz mattresses?


----------



## channelbass

Hadn't seen that before, pretty good idea


----------



## Woodchuck

I have a 94 Cherokee and this is my solution. I use the 5-gallon pail w/tall kitchen trash bag liner and a toilet seat brought from home. Just the seat, no lid. I have a 10 x 12 blue plastic tarp for an enclosure. Open the passenger door and hang the center of the long edge of the tarp over the top, close door. If you think you’ll need to ventilate during this procedure open the windows before closing the door. Put bucket under tarp, seat on bucket, enter enclosure, do business, close trash bag squeezing as much air out as possible and put in the garbage bag for proper disposal. Yeah, it is not the roomiest of places in there but it isn’t like I am going to be in there for hours... at least hopefully not anyway!

For me it is a quick solution that does not have to be put up and taken down all the time, it is only for the quick dump when needed and is FAST to setup! As windproof as it needs to be too, it can be on either side of the Cherokee. Folks might see you climbing in and moving around under it but who the heck cares. 

I’m not proud, I’d drop drawers and poop anytime anywhere but that is just me and I’ll respect that most folks do not want to see my fat, old, paper white ugly butt hanging out.


----------



## southerlytide

heres my solution


----------



## osiya47

^ now thats what im talking about :fishing: :beer:


----------



## channelbass

Well then, I know what camper door to knock on now. Plan on getting a camper for my truck one day....If I can stop getting laid off....


----------



## roverich

southerlytide said:


> heres my solution


Nice looking setup southerly ..Do you have any issues with overheating with the gear hanging on the front rack ? Just curious ... Any auxiliary cooling fans on the radiator ?


----------



## fisho

My favorite is holding on to the front rack rocket launchers and squeezin' one out!  Creates a good arch in the back for some pushing.

I ran to the dunes and i hate those little pricker things that are hidding all around. My wife complained about having to dune it up all the time so we got a privacy tent that pops up automaticly. It's big and green and looks, well ike Grimase from sesame street but green. We have the lid for the 5 gal bucket as well.

Prob is Grimase holds a smell that will knock a man down. even w/ a complete venter celiing it still kills all life inside. Oh and it even has a little place for reading material. killer.

Anywho we are thinking about cutting the bottom of the bucket off and digg'n a big hole and just moving the pooper around every now and again. Has anyone tried that yet??? we were also thinking about running a tube out the side of the poop hole to vent the smell out  

I hate the poop bag.... no matter how much sand we put in and how many bags we use it still stinks and is foul. 

Looking forward to my next movement on the beach.


----------



## SALTSHAKER

Just go the army navy store and get a parka... done deal


----------



## Big EL

fisho said:


> My favorite is holding on to the front rack rocket launchers and squeezin' one out!
> 
> Anywho we are thinking about cutting the bottom of the bucket off and digg'n a big hole and just moving the pooper around every now and again. Has anyone tried that yet??? we were also thinking about running a tube out the side of the poop hole to vent the smell out
> 
> I hate the poop bag.... no matter how much sand we put in and how many bags we use it still stinks and is foul.
> 
> Looking forward to my next movement on the beach.


Don't crap on the beach and cover it up. This is called littering. Ever seen the beach after a storm removes sand. Use a plastic bag and drop in the dumpster at the ramp or invest in a porta toilet that uses chemicals to break down the waste. 

One more....Buy a big can of lysol.

><))))*>


----------



## skunk king

I try to hold it if I can. But in the rare occasion that I can't make it, I dig a hole, put a towel over my legs, and let'r rip. Works for cats, works for me.


----------



## Big EL

skunk king said:


> I try to hold it if I can. But in the rare occasion that I can't make it, I dig a hole, put a towel over my legs, and let'r rip. Works for cats, works for me.



Have you ever had a glass of water or a cup of coffee or fixed a drink with ice from the icemaker in your hotel room. Ever wonder how the water got there?????

Ever take a mouth full of saltwater when swimming?? 

Try to be civil, don't show your arse on the beach.

Wow.....

><))))*>


----------



## skunk king

Big EL said:


> Have you ever had a glass of water or a cup of coffee or fixed a drink with ice from the icemaker in your hotel room. Ever wonder how the water got there?????
> 
> Ever take a mouth full of saltwater when swimming??
> 
> Try to be civil, don't show your arse on the beach.
> 
> Wow.....
> 
> ><))))*>


I don't show my arse, that's why I use the towel! 


I get what you're saying, but I think the one or two Mr. Hankey's I create each year are literally nothing next what the rest of mother nature creates. How much poo do you think was released by the whale they euthanized this week? Then factor in all the dolphins, fish, and other living creatures in the sea. The ocean is a nasty place.


----------



## channelbass

Big EL said:


> Have you ever had a glass of water or a cup of coffee or fixed a drink with ice from the icemaker in your hotel room. Ever wonder how the water got there?????
> 
> Ever take a mouth full of saltwater when swimming??
> 
> Try to be civil, don't show your arse on the beach.
> 
> Wow.....
> 
> ><))))*>


Your replies here are getting close to sounding like a tree hugging bird lover, just sayin is all, but I do like the way you use all those extra keys on the keyboard to make a little fish....pretty nifty....high five there guy


----------



## Shooter

Just make sure when I am on the beach and wiggling my toes in the sand I don't find your "Snickers Bar" ya left behind


----------



## GreenFord

Shooter said:


> Just make sure when I am on the beach and wiggling my toes in the sand I don't find your "Snickers Bar" ya left behind


OK on to the next topic....lol


----------



## 2000Chevys104x4

buy a tarp. ur done


----------



## wannabeangler

I just grab my back bumper and "give back to Mother Nature, what she gave to me!".


----------



## Big EL

*Hey Shooter.................*



Shooter said:


> Just make sure when I am on the beach and wiggling my toes in the sand I don't find your "Snickers Bar" ya left behind


These Newbees to the site think I'm a treehuggeropcorn:

And they even like my signature, I'm giddy with elation:--|

><))))*>


----------



## cducer

Personally.... the 5 gal bucket is an effective throne except for disposal. I dont think putting a bag in the dumpster is right tho.... just my opinion. I started using a chemical toilet I got from an old pop-up camper that was being dismantled.... and since my beach acess is generally at a state park a quick stop at the dumpimg facility makes a more friendly disposal.

Just my opinion.

Tight Lines


----------



## cobia slayer

and on the rare occasion "skunk king" leaves one in his pants on the pier


----------



## skunk king

cobia slayer said:


> and on the rare occasion "skunk king" leaves one in his pants on the pier


Jealousy doesn't suit you guys well.


----------



## cobia slayer

skunk king said:


> Jealousy doesn't suit you guys well.


whats to be jealous about u caught a 50 inch peice of shit and took a shit in ur pants when u saw it.


----------



## skunk king

cobia slayer said:


> whats to be jealous about u caught a 50 inch peice of shit and took a shit in ur pants when u saw it.


I caught an awesome 50 inch drum(the biggest ever caught on the new pier) and DID NOT shit in my pants. Claiming I crapped in my pants is a lie. You should hold yourself to higher standards than resorting to petty smears.


----------



## Tacpayne

skunk king said:


> I caught an awesome 50 inch drum(the biggest ever caught on the new pier) and DID NOT shit in my pants. Claiming I crapped in my pants is a lie. You should hold yourself to higher standards than resorting to petty smears.


Your right Skunk its the jealousy talking...


----------



## Shooter

I dont know how or why and dont care but get it back to takeing a crap or you will find yourself in deep crap


----------



## skunk king

Shooter said:


> I dont know how or why and dont care but get it back to takeing a crap or you will find yourself in deep crap


well said shooter


----------



## Catfish John

*Up in Smoke*

Use 5 gallon metal bucket. End of day mix 1 gallon of diesel fuel and one small can of lighter fluid (just for a little extra kick) stir all ingredients and set on fire - stir while burning - days worth of waste may take 15min to go up in smoke. Worked in The Nam, probably will work on the beach if fires are permitted. (lowest in rank, or FNG's should do this chore!)


----------



## j c

saw this on the interstate b/w Corpus Christi and San Antonio... 



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

personally I just dig a hole underneath driver's side door... make sure baby wipes are within reach, open door, sit/lean against floorboard, take care of business and bury


----------



## robschonk

Wearing a poncho during the procedure adds a bit of decorum. Still haven't convinced my wife, though.


----------



## justinfisch01

Yup just look down the beach for on coming trucks...when it clear dig a hole and lean up against the truck and let it fly....Speaking of...I need to vist my other office for my morning meeting


----------



## red_fish

i just wear depends


----------

